# Hog Snapper Report please



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anybody this season catch any Hog Snapper?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are talking about here in Pensacola there are no Hogs here. I have seen 2 in 37 years diving here. It gets to cold for them here. Tampa south for hogfish..


----------

